# Novo mapa do fundo do Oceano !



## Teles (18 Set 2015 às 21:10)

Detalhes inéditos do fundo do mar expostos no novo mapa:






Mais informações nestes dois links e em Inglês:

http://www.geologypage.com/2014/10/previously-unseen-details-of-seafloor.html#ixzz3m2M9IaCe

http://topex.ucsd.edu/grav_outreach/


----------

